# New - both to the forum & mice!



## Minion (Aug 11, 2014)

Hello! I'm new here and also to mice. I have, however, had many pets before. This would include rats. c: I do not currently breed mice, but do have a mild interest in doing so in the future. Mostly, I just wanted to come here to share my little babs with someone!

I got my two girls just a few days ago and do have a few questions. I will ask them elsewhere however and simply introduce my duo. I like to refer to them as the 'cavity couple'. The one up front is Poptart and the one behind her is Cinnabon. I wish I had known how awesome mice where - I would have gotten into them sooner!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

welcom


----------



## mmarie02 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi,

I too am new to mice and agree 100 per cent that I wish I had known how great they are. My two little girls Harriet and Matilda are captivating and entertaining to watch and I love them to bits. They are still not as tame as I would like but hoping my patience will eventually pay off. Anyway welcome!!!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## ekmanor (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome to the forums mate!


----------

